# Ejuices Easily Available In South Africa



## Silver

Hi All

New to the forum - thanks for the great posts and I have learnt quite a lot

Also am new to vaping. Only 3 weeks or so - but am so happy that I havent had any real cigs now for 3 weeks! Viva Vaping!

While the devices are important, I have realised that the juices are probably more important in the long run. Not so?

So I would like to start a thread where each of us posts where they get their juices from here in SA. While it may be cool to order from overseas, oftentimes this can be troublesome and costly. I want to find juices that are great and are quite easily available here in SA. Perhaps I am being too optimistic, but at least if we all pool our knowledge it should benefit all of us.

I'll kick off the list with the juices I've tried so far and where I got them

Twisp juices
Directly from the Twisp kiosk (in my case at Bedford Centre, JHB)
- have tried all their juices - I really like their flavours - seem very natural. My favs are Rebel, Polar Mint and Toasted Tobacco

Liqua range
From eCiggies.co.za
- a bit hit and miss. Some had a very sharp chemical smell at first, after a while, they improved. Not bad, but not really to my liking - I quite liked the Berry Mix flavour

Totally Wicked
From eCiggies.co.za
- I only tried the American Red Tobacco - I hated it - strange smell and horrible taste for me.

Green Wave 
From eCiggies.co.za
- Tried the RY4 - not bad, but not really for me

JoyeTech
From eCiggies.co.za
- I tried a few flavours. Tobacco, RY4, Double Mint and Coffee. Not bad, but some of the flavours had a strange "musty" taste - dont really know how to describe it - but a bit unpleasant

eCiggies flavours
From eCiggies.co.za
- I tried two or three. Strangely got the same sort of unpleasant taste I noticed in some of the other juices.

So far, in my limited experience, the best flavours for me have been the Twisp flvours. 

Am keen to try out more flavours.

I am not trying to do extensive reviews of each of the brands and evaluate them comprehensively, I just want to find out what types of juices you all get and where you get them from.

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I had, so far:

Liqua (e-ciggies):

Apple, very nice
Energy Drink, very nice
Tiramisu, nice
Vanilla, good, but use it mostly for mixing
Capuccino, I think its a bit rich (thats what I am trying to enhance with Vanilla)
Citrus, that one is so far awful, trying to steep it atm (don't know if thats going to help)
Coffee, love it
 
Totally Wicked (e-ciggies):

Cherry Menthol, very nice
 
Joyetech:

Hazelnut, was also intended for mixing the bad flavours to a somwhat more pleasant taster
Also just vaping for 4 weeks now, so there will be more tasting to come, maybe getting more ideas from this thread


----------



## Stroodlepuff

You must try the Cherry Menthol from Totally Wicked it is to die for!!!

I have tried the following:



> eCiggies flavours
> From eCiggies.co.za
> - I tried two or three. Strangely got the same sort of unpleasant taste I noticed in some of the other juices.


 I am not a fan of the Eciggies dragon juice either to be honest I do however like the blueberry from them and the peanut butter (Yes peanut butter)

Liqua Flavours:

Not really a fan of any of them to be honest I find them to be too harsh

TopQ
Available at www.vapeking.co.za

These are one of my top flavour ranges, I have tried nearly all the flavours that they have and I thoroughly enjoyed each one - my favorites in this range are:
Mango
Cherry
Strawberry
Coffee
Chewing Gum

I actually buy these the most because for the price that they are they are incredible!

Synfonya
Available at E-ciggies

Also fantastic! My other favourite locally available range at the moment.
I have only tried two of the flavours but I loved them - I tried the anice which was a licourice type flavour and then nocciola which is a nutty type flavour - both were rally great tasting.

And then the rest I have been vaping lately are my own mixes which I do with the stuff I imported from Mt Baker Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I initially bought the peanut butter flavour, thinking it's gonna be great. So far it is the word vape I have tasted 
I gave my bottle away as a prank. It tastes like.... i think raw peanuts, but only the oil of the nuts. 
Could never do that again. Yet my brother has been vaping peanut for the last few months every day!

I love the greenwave RY4. It is actually Hangsen If I'm not mistaken...
Look at the bottle design: http://www.vapecaptain.com/50ml-hangsen-vg-e-juice-e-liquid-18mg-ml.html#
The Hangsen RY4 is not sweet at all. It is a light and crispy tobacco, with just a faint hint of caramel/vanilla, but on most draws, I dont even taste it. If I can compare the tobacco flavour as a beer, it would be weiss beer.
Some say Hangsen's RY4 is as close to the original and now lost RY4 recipe as you can buy.

I'm over the whole coffee, or chocolate thing. I bought Totally wicked's Black Magic a few too many times. THen managed to copy it almost identically.
This is in my current circulation of juices:

Self mixed:

Apple Tobacco
, Nougat
, Irish cream
, Marula

Then Ready mades I currently vape:
Joyetech RY4
Oupa's VM4
Oupa's Custard & Vanilla


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nougat *droooool* where did you get the concentrate from??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My current aresenal of self mixed flavours are:

Cotton Candy
Mango & Cherry
RY4


----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nougat *droooool* where did you get the concentrate from??


It comes from Walter & Tanya @ Eciggies
Just be prepared, it is expensive though. R70 for 10ml concentrate. Mostly quite awesome!
The RY4 concentrate I got was a big disappointment. The Irish cream is still growing on me. It has a nice complexity to it. Sometimes you can taste a very tiny touch of coffee in it. Other times it is just creamy goodness.
The nougat is strong! Very stong! I mixed at 7%, but next time I will mix at 4 or 5%
Taste is spot on with the nougat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I must get me some nougat!
vm4 is always a winner! 
And I also love the diy juice thing.

Newest is berry and cream. The berry is quite strong and sweet. No need to steep.
Amarula choc cream, ok, but fades quite quick.

I would love to try some flavas from the overseas tho.

Will also get me some Greenwave RY4 next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

CraftyZA said:


> I bought Totally wicked's Black Magic a few too many times.


 
Hey crafty....i got the Black Magic too, can't make out what it tastes like....it reminds me of some kind of spice or some food. Is that the tobacco that is so dominant? The chocolate and caramel i don't taste.
Don't know if i like it yet...

edit:...meant coffee, not caramel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

It is simply dark chocolate, with dark roasted coffee. That is the bitter overtones you are tasting. They however overcompensated with the sweetener to make it an adv for me. Or my ADD does not allow me to stick with a single flavor for too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

CraftyZA said:


> It is simply dark chocolate, with dark roasted coffee. That is the bitter overtones you are tasting. They however overcompensated with the sweetener to make it an adv for me. Or my ADD does not allow me to stick with a single flavor for too long.


hmm...i like the liqua coffee, very much actually. Its also a bit bitter, like a decent espresso. Maybe i just have to vape it a couple of times more to get it. its still a weird taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Tom said:


> hmm...i like the liqua coffee, very much actually. Its also a bit bitter, like a decent espresso. Maybe i just have to vape it a couple of times more to get it. its still a weird taste.


I only did 3 or 4 bottles. Loved it for a short while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Tom said:


> hmm...i like the liqua coffee, very much actually. Its also a bit bitter, like a decent espresso. Maybe i just have to vape it a couple of times more to get it. its still a weird taste.


 
The liqua coffee tastes like strong bitter coffee, no milk to me. There are people that like that. Not me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am going through my Liqua 10 flavour sample pack I got a while ago.

My experiences thus far are as follows:
- on getting the pack, when I opened the bottles, most of them had a very sharp and strong chemical smell just when smelling the liquid while in the bottle.
- tried using some of the flavours and did not enjoy them at all - that same chemical taste and smell was there
- so i left the bottles in the cupboard and tried to steep them - with some of the caps and dripper tips removed.
- after a few days of opening, closing, shaking etc, I must say that the sharp chemical smell went away. They smelled much better

- Tried them again - this time it was much better

- I have gone through several of the flavours and my favourite so far is apple. I quite like the sour taste to it

When I'm done with all 10 flavours I will post my findings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Liqua Tiramisu was my ultimate. Started with that the 1st two months of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

CraftyZA said:


> Liqua Tiramisu was my ultimate. Started with that the 1st two months of vaping.


likewise, was my first juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

anyone ever ordered here: http://vaporize.co.za/wp/product-category/eliquid/ ?

what i like is the small amounts that can be ordered, to sample flavours. but how good will the overall quality be?


----------



## Andre

Have not heard of them. Also not on the list - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/top-e-liquid-vendors.369/


----------



## Silver

Hi Tom

Havent seen that site before. I had a look and it looks interesting. 

But, i didnt see any contact details on the site, which is strange. No telephone numbers or address At least i couldnt find it. 

Also, i didnt see any info on where their juice comes from or where its made. 

I did a whois lookup on their domain and the owner of their domain is as follows:

Registrant:
Name: vaporise.co.za
Organisation:
Email: koekemoer.pieter@gmail.com
Tel: +27.11612700
Fax: +27.11612700

Maybe they are very new and will improve their site over time. Until then, i wont be ordering just yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

yeah, might not be a good idea.... thinking of doing a test with ordering some US liquid. not too big of an order, if it becomes a mission or get lost it won't be so bad. There the list from Andre comes in handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice to see someone bringing in the Hand Grenades! (Cool Fire II). When will your coming soon stuff be in?


----------



## Silver

Thanks Pieter - saw your website - 
Correct me if I am wrong - your juices are mainly Dekang and Hangsen?

Thanks for posting

Nice accessories on your site

All the best


----------



## Rob Fisher

I assume those Gold Pro Tank Mini are clones of the Kangertech Pro Tank Mini 2's?


----------



## Mklops

I am so ordering one of those! Even if it's only for the look

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

And I kinda like that hammer mech mod... pretty interesting

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## johan

Good variety


----------



## vaporize.co.za

@Rob:

In fact I already have a few of the CoolfireII in stock, I will update the site later today.
Yes the Gold Protanks are gold plated Protank v1 and mini Protank v1 clones.

@Silver ..

Yes our eLiquids are hand crafted/blended and bottled by ourselves, I have divided them into Dekang, Hangsen and Vaporize house blends on the website. The Vaporize house blends will be a combination of Hangsen, Dekang, concentrates combined to give a unique flavor not found anywhere else.


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaporize.co.za said:


> In fact I already have a few of the CoolfireII in stock, I will update the site later today.



Oh sheeezzzz! I wish you had posted this a day ago... I ordered one all the way from the USA because I couldn't source one locally...


----------



## Mklops

Eish... Sorry neh

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## TiemieX

Twisp ejuice tastes so good in the Twisp unit but harsh in my new toy, the eGo one. Liqua bad in both.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Craig

I can recommend the E-liquid Project I've tried the Daddler, which I like a lot, and Gollum's Apple. 
I will be trying the others soon.


----------



## TiemieX

Craig said:


> I can recommend the E-liquid Project I've tried the Daddler, which I like a lot, and Gollum's Apple.
> I will be trying the others soon.


Thanx. Wil try them. Ordered sample pack from SkyblueVape. Hope it will be here next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

